

Windows 10 IoT Core Insider Preview for Raspberry Pi 2 - tomh-
http://ms-iot.github.io/content/GetStarted.htm

======
ubercow
I wonder what the story will be for devices that Microsoft hasn't "blessed".
Will there be some way to create our own images with drivers needed for
different SoCs? There's a whole bunch of awesome ARM dev boards out there and
it would be a shame to limit it to the popular ones.

~~~
rasz_pl
For starters you have no source for the OS, kernel or mayor drivers.

------
slipstream-
Fun fact: after downloading it and looking around, this is definitely based on
Windows Phone.

------
matmann2001
The demo they show is how to write a LED blinker program. I don't need an
operating system (especially Windows) to do that. I could do that with a 555
timer and save $40.

I thought this partnership was going to enable running Windows software on a
Pi.

~~~
stinos
Erm, isn't LED Blinking like the Hello World of talking to digital outputs on
any type of hardware? By your logic you can get rid of _a lot_ of the rPi/ARM
dev board/basically aything with GPIO/... samples all together, and no-one
except people with experience would be able to get LEDs blinking. Which
especialy in case of the rPi defeats it's purpose as a learning tool.

~~~
matmann2001
You've misinterpreted my point.

Blinking LEDs is the Hello World of embedded systems. But if I have to develop
all of the software myself that I want to run on the Pi, I'd rather just use
Linux.

The only benefit I see about having Windows running on the Pi, is so actual
Windows applications can be downloaded and run on it.

If that functionality exists, there should be a demo where you boot up the Pi,
access the Windows store, and download/run a real application.

------
higherpurpose
Is this going to be another repeat of the Windows XP ATM mess?

------
rasz_pl
Its totally not like Windows CE or 95!

>Wait for a few minutes and the board will automatically restart

oh, 2015 and M$ still wants me to reboot. At least its only once after install
and thats it, right?

> If Visual Studio cannot connect to your Windows IoT Core device, try
> rebooting the device.

oh. Not restart the debugger, just reboot, you know, turn it off and on again
like Apu told you over the phone. After all you are just some random idiot,
not a person trying to develop on this platform.

>familiar tools, including sfpcopy.exe

when I think of copying I think sfp! wait what? Why would I be familiar with a
copy utility which name doesnt start with word "copy", and is not even shipped
standard on Windows platforms (at least not on Win7/Win8/8.1)?

Can I at least SSH to the box? or telnet? anything standard and open?

>Enter-PsSession

no?, oh :(, and apparently to be an admin on your Pee you need to start
powershell in admin mode on your client computer too, why? At least its
painless and reliable

>Note: there is a known issue with PS that can cause a StackOverflowException
on the PS client machine. To work around this type the following line

client as in my laptop where I just started powershell as an admin? splendid!

>Commonly used utilities

grep? cat? no :(

>notice how we leverage the new WinRT classes in the Windows.Devices.Gpio
namespace

wasnt WinRT send to the farm with the rest of stupid ideas M$ had recently?

btw headless led blinking sample has logo and a splash screen :)))) but its
still less painful to look at than the Erlang one from few days ago :)

All in all Im impressed. It looks slick and well put together, and Im sure it
looks straightforward and simple for the winapi folks. I can imagine some very
enthusiastic young people working on it at Redmont (people that never touched
Linux/unix and are slowly reimplementing it? :P). Its not bad, +1 from me.

~~~
joshuapants
> wasnt WinRT send to the farm with the rest of stupid ideas M$ had recently?

WinRT and Windows RT are two separate things. WinRT is the runtime that
Windows Store apps run on. Of course, you'd know that if you spent 15 seconds
googling the answer instead of grasping for more things to complain about.

